# "EXKLUSIVINTERVIEW MIT TYLER "SUPER T" KLASSEN - TEIL 2"



## Phil Claus (22. Juni 2004)

"EXKLUSIVINTERVIEW MIT TYLER "SUPER T" KLASSEN - TEIL 2"
vom 22.06.04
In Teil 2 des Interviews erzählt Tyler mehr über seine Philosophie des Freeridings, was ihm wichtig ist, d.h. von der Seite des Freeridings, die seiner Meinung nach unterrepräsentiert ist. Seine langfristigen Zukunftspläne und Dinge, die wir bis dato nicht von Tyler Super T Klassen wussten. Die Anekdoten und Backgroundinformation von Filmen mit Todd Digger Fiander sollte man auf keinen Fall vermissen. mehr ...


----------



## *JO* (27. Juni 2004)

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

